# Dispersed Camping in Crested Butte



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

I would say one of your main limitations with a pop-up are going to be road conditions. You'll probably find something up the listed roads, but you might want to check around the vicinity of Kebler Pass, Cement Creek or Brush Creek as well.


----------



## BackCountry (Nov 22, 2009)

Cement Creek would probably be your best bet. Slate river would be next but with much less privacy.

If you don't mind being further away from CB up past Spring Creek reservoir has excellent spots to camp with a pop up trailer.


----------



## jeffsssmith (Mar 31, 2007)

Camping limit is 14 days in the Nat'l Forest but only if you get caught. It's best to move around so it doesn't look like you are living there. People have also been busted with weed since the federal land doesn't allow the Med Marijuana laws to have precedence. All of the places listed above are good ones, but like I said move around and don't "move in" and make it look like you intend to live on the forest land if you are going to be camping for more than 14 days. Look like a tourist instead of a boater.


----------

